# WINDOWS 8 AND LOTUS 2.2 (DOS VERSION)



## BOBBY D (Dec 18, 2012)

Does anyone know if it is possible to run an old DOS version of LOTUS 123 (release 2.2) on a WINDOWS 8 machine? I've been using it daily for 22 years, always able to migrate from one PC to the next as I upgraded. I just bought a DELL XPS 8500 I7-3770 running WINDOWS 8 and really want to continue using this old software. Also, same question regarding WordPerfect 5.1 (also DOS version). Much appreciation in advance for any insight... Bob


----------



## turbofish (Dec 3, 2012)

If nothing else, you can always create a Hyper-V client with DOS but in reality, maybe its time for you to upgrade! Even my 70 year old step father has moved on past LOTUS!
It's been 11 years since I have even seen a DOS program. Back then I worked for a software firm that made accounting software and the accountants freaked out when we told them that we were dropping DOS programs and support


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Open Office is a free Office suite with a spreadsheet that can import many files and if it can't you can always export to a comma-delimited file then import.

You can run an old DOS program with DOSBox. Recently I ran SimAnt on my Win 8 64-bit computer.

DOSBox, an x86 emulator with DOS


----------



## clyde123 (Apr 10, 2008)

Most interesting BOBBYD. Sorry I can't answer your question though. I have Lotus 123 on a 5.25 inch disc (somewhere) which I originally ran on Dos 1 I think it was. I wouldn't even have thought about running it on recent machines.
About 10 years ago I got Lotus SmartSuite which contains 123 v.9 . Used that fine in Windows 7, and it also works fine in Windows 8 on this machine.


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

Is this 64 bit Windows 8? If so, you will not be able to run any 16 bit Windows or DOS applications as these systems do not support the 16 bit subsystem. Modern 32 bit systems have only limited support for DOS applications and it seems to become more limited with each new version.

If DOS software does not run your only option might be running it under a virtual machine. The software might run under DosBox. Failing that you could install XP or an older OS under Virtual PC or VirtualBox. Both of the latter programs are free but you would need a legal copy of the OS.

Of course the best solution in such a case is to obtain a more modern application that is compatible.


----------



## BOBBY D (Dec 18, 2012)

Thank you all for your input. The DosBox option _doe_s allow Lotus to run, unfortunately the process is too cumbersome to make it practical for frequent every day use. B.


----------



## aeneas1 (Feb 9, 2013)

clyde123 - I noticed that in another thread, now closed, that you were able to get 123 millennium running on your w8/64 machine?

I tried to install my very old version of 123 for windows (1.1) and no luck, even using w8 compatibility modes, worked just fine in xp, even without having to use a compatibility mode, i'm very disappointed. afaik 123 1.1 is 32bit, no?

so is your program still up and running, no problems? which version of millennium is it, the latest? do you have experience with older versions of 123 such as 1.1? if so, would you say 123 millennium is very similar to 1.1 in terms of user interface, keyboard/menu commands (such as /) or is millennium a completely different experience having gone through a considerable overhaul through the years? also, what format does millennium save 123 files - wk3, wk4, other?

thank you very much in advance for your help, it's very much appreciated!

Robert


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

aeneas1 - if you are having a problem it is better to create your own thread rather than post in an old one. I have removed your email address to preserve privacy.


----------



## clyde123 (Apr 10, 2008)

aeneas1 - as LMiller7 says, open a new thread, and I'll be happy to share what I know. All the best.


----------



## aeneas1 (Feb 9, 2013)

thanks guys, will do!


----------

